# immunosuppression management



## ASH527 (Mar 31, 2009)

does anyone know the diagnosis code for immunosuppression management
The doctor sees the patient after a transplant surgery that he may or maynot have performed.
Any help or comments would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## LLovett (Mar 31, 2009)

What about V58.44 then use the proper code from the V42 series.

Laura, CPC


----------

